# Finnex Aquarium Nano 26 Watt Cliplight



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I am looking for another light for my Ebi tank and this was one that was recommended at another forum.

Anyone know where I might be able to find it locally? So far the official site doesn't sell the light individually.

Does anyone have any reviews of this unit?

Finnex Energy Saving Epoch Cliplight Led Moonlight Equipped

Energy Saving Epoch Cliplight

Amazon seems to be my only online option so far. 
Amazon.com: CL26BK: Finnex Aquarium Nano Refugium Cliplight including 3U Blue White Bulb & Moonlight LED - REAL BLACK: Kitchen & Dining

Cheers.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a very pretty light and the attachment looks similar to the Ebi light's, which means that it might fit with your tank's glass lid. 

Is it possible to get a different bulb for it, geared more towards freshwater? It looks like that one comes with a 10,000 to 30,000 k light and I think that around 6400k is better for plant growth. 

It's funny to think of buying anything from Amazon except for books, but in desperation I bought one of my sons a pair of $40 runners from Amazon.com and they came in 2 days. The whole thing including shipping and any border fees was less than I would have had to pay at a store in Canada... but I couldn't even find them in Canada, they had stopped stocking them. I was surprised at how well it worked out.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

It's nice when you can find a great internet deal. I wish amazon.ca had a wider selection to choose from.


----------

